# Weekly Competition 2017-37



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U' F2 R2 U F R2 U' R2 U'
*2. *F' R' U' R F' U2 R U F U2
*3. *F' U F R F' R2 U2
*4. *U2 F' R' F U R' U F'
*5. *U' R F' R F' U2 F2 R F'

*3x3x3
1. *L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U B2 D' U2 R' F R' U' F2 L F D U F R'
*2. *D' U' L2 D F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 U' L' R F' D L D2 F'
*3. *F2 D' L2 F2 R F L F2 R' B' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 U2
*4. *U' L2 F2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F D' F' R B' D2 F' D2 R U2
*5. *L D2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 R F2 L2 D' R D B R D2 F' D R2

*4x4x4
1. *R' U2 Rw Fw' Uw U' R' D U' Fw R B2 F U B Fw2 Uw' R' B2 L2 Uw F D2 U' B L Uw2 Rw' Fw' D2 U F' D2 Uw2 R' D' L' Rw' B2 D
*2. *D L' R D' L' Uw Rw' Fw' U B2 D2 F2 L2 Rw2 Uw' L Fw2 F D' F R Fw' R' Uw' F' Rw F2 L2 R B Fw' Rw' B D Fw D U B D2 U
*3. *Uw' L D2 Fw F2 R' F R2 F L R' U2 Fw L F' Uw' B Rw' B L' Rw' B2 Fw2 D2 R B Rw F' Uw' R2 U R2 B' Fw2 L2 B' Fw' F' R Uw2
*4. *F2 D' U L' D Uw U2 Fw' Rw2 D2 B F' Rw D' Uw U' F Rw D R2 Uw2 B F' D Fw2 L' Rw Fw Uw2 R Fw' Rw B F' L Fw2 Uw L' R D
*5. *B' U2 Fw' L B2 L U L Rw R Uw' B Fw R2 B' F' R2 Fw L Uw' Fw' D' L Uw' R2 D Uw' U Fw2 D2 U Fw2 D' U2 R F2 L' Rw2 Fw2 F

*5x5x5
1. *B Bw2 Fw2 Rw Dw2 B' Lw' Fw' Uw Rw Dw2 R D2 F' D2 U' B2 Bw R' Dw2 B F2 Lw' D' Fw' Lw2 Fw' Uw' R2 B Lw' Dw L' D' F2 Lw D2 F' Lw' B L' Dw' Bw D' U Lw' Fw F2 Lw' D2 B D Uw Bw2 R2 Bw2 U' B2 Fw2 Dw'
*2. *Rw' F Dw Uw' R B' F2 D Uw F' L B' Dw Uw' Lw F' Rw2 Dw2 B' D' U Rw2 R2 Dw Uw2 Lw2 B' F2 L' D' L2 Lw' D2 B Lw Dw2 Rw2 R B2 L' Uw' F' U B' Dw2 B Bw Uw Rw D' L Dw2 L B R Bw' D B' Bw' F'
*3. *R' F' Rw2 Fw Rw' Fw' Dw L2 U2 F' Dw' B2 Rw2 U2 R' B2 Dw' L2 Dw' B' U2 Lw2 D2 Dw Uw B' L2 Lw Rw' R2 Fw2 L' Lw R' B' Fw' Dw L2 Bw Rw F L Dw' Lw Dw2 B' Bw Fw Uw B D2 U' R' F2 Lw2 Bw' L Fw' Rw2 R
*4. *F2 Uw' Rw U L' Bw2 U' Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' B D2 R2 U' F2 Uw2 Bw' Dw' B' Bw2 Dw L' Dw Bw Fw' D' L Lw2 R D' Uw Fw2 F L' Lw2 B2 Bw2 L2 U Fw2 D2 L Lw2 Rw' B' Fw2 R2 Uw Fw' Dw U R2 B' Lw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw Rw' R
*5. *Lw Uw B2 Uw Bw' U' F2 Uw Lw D' U R Bw2 U' B Bw' Fw' F Rw B U' Rw' B' L' Fw Lw U B R2 F2 Uw' U Bw' D L' F L Lw2 F2 U B Uw' L2 R2 Uw' Lw' Dw' Uw' Rw R2 D Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 R F2 R Dw' F2 U'

*6x6x6
1. *L 2L' 2B2 F' L 3R' 2U2 2R2 2B' 3F' U2 F 2U' 2F' 3R' 2R D2 2B' 3F 2L' 3R2 R 2D2 2R2 2D' U 2F 3U' 3F' U2 3F' F2 3R' R' 2D2 3U' 2B2 2U 2B 2F 2D2 2L2 R' B' 2U' U2 2F' D2 3U' U' 3R R 2B2 2R' F 2L' 3R' F2 2U 2B2 2F2 2D 2L' 3R 2B2 F' 2D 3R' 2R B
*2. *L D R2 D2 3R2 2D L 2L' 2F 2D 3F F U2 B' 3R2 2D2 R2 B 3U2 L' 2R2 F' 2R2 B2 2F' R' B' U2 2L B 3F2 2L2 2F' U' 3F F2 L2 B L2 2L' 2R D 2U2 2B2 L 2D2 3F' D 3U B 3F D' 3U 2U' 2F' F2 L 3R' 2F2 L 2B' U' 2B' 2U' L 3R 2R' R2 2B L2
*3. *2D2 B 2L' U 2B 2F 2D 2R R' U' 3R R2 2B2 2F' D R U 3R2 B2 2B' 3F' 3U' 2B' 2U2 3R2 B2 3U R2 2D L' B' 2B2 U R2 2D' B' L2 2L 2R2 B2 2R2 3F' L2 2L2 2R 3U 3R 2D' 3U' 3R' B' D2 L' U 3R' D' B' U2 2L 2F2 2L2 2R 3F 2R2 3F D2 3U B2 2B 3F
*4. *2F D2 3F2 2D' 2F' 3R' R D 3U2 3R2 3F 2L' 3R2 2B 2R' R' 2B F2 2R2 3U2 2L' 2R' 2D' 3F' F' D' 2D 3U 2U' U 2F' F 2U2 R D2 2U2 U2 2B U' 3R 2U' 3F' U B' D2 3U2 3F 2F 2U R2 2D' 3U2 U2 L 2R' 3U2 2F2 L' R 2F2 F2 L2 2F L' 3R' 2R' B R2 2B2 2F2
*5. *3F' L2 2R' B2 2B 3R D' 3U 2L 3R' 2R2 B2 2U' 2F2 L2 2L2 2R R 3U 2L2 R 2F' L 3F 2L' 2B R 2B D' U' B2 3F2 D' 2L 2R2 B2 D' 3U2 B' F' 3R' B L B' 3U' 2L2 3R' D 2R' B' 3U 3F' F' 2U' L' 3F2 2R2 3U' 2U' U 2F D B D U' R' 2U2 3F' R 2U'

*7x7x7
1. *2D' 3R2 D' 2R R B' 2R2 2B' 3B' 2D 2L 3L' 2B' 3B2 L2 3B2 3F' F R 3F 2D2 B 2L' 3F' U' 2B' 2F L2 3R' R' 2F2 2D L' 2D 2L2 3U2 B2 2B 3B 2D' 3L 2D2 L' U2 B2 3U 3B 3L 3F 3U' 3L' B2 D' 3F2 3R' R 2D' 3D2 U F L 2L2 B R 3D 3R 2U' R2 U' B 2F' 2L 3B' D' 3U L 3F' 2D' U 2R' B 2F F 2U' 3F L' 2D' 2U L 3U' 3R 3F L U 2B2 2F2 F 3L2 3B2 2F
*2. *3D' 2B' 2D' 2U2 2F' 2U U2 3F F' L' 2R2 R 2D2 3U 3F 2D2 3D' 3L2 D' 3D' 2L2 2F' F' D F' 2D 2U2 L' 2L' 2R' 3B' F2 2U 3F' 2F2 L' 2L2 2B 2D 2U 2L D' 2U2 L2 2B' 2R2 D' 2D2 3R' R' B' 2L2 F2 2D 3U2 F 3D' B2 3U2 3B2 R 2B2 2D2 U' B2 2D' 3U2 2U2 3F F' 3U 3L D2 2U L' 3L 3R R2 D2 B' 2B' 3U 3F' D 2L2 3R2 3U' 2R2 D2 U2 2R2 3B2 2D 3D' R2 2D' 3R' F2 2U 3F
*3. *3B2 2F2 F2 D2 L 3B' 2D' L2 3D L 3B 2F2 3D2 F2 U2 2B 3U' L 3L2 3R' 3U' 3L2 2R' 2B' 2L2 B' 3L' U' 3L2 B' L' R D 2D2 R 3F 2D 3U U2 R' 2D2 2B2 2R 3B 2F2 R' 3B 3F 3D 3U' R 2B L2 3B2 L 2D' 2F 3D' U' 2B2 3B' 3F2 D' 2D2 3F F L2 B' L2 2D2 U' 2L2 3R 2B' 3L' F2 2D' 2U2 L U' 3R' R 3F' 2F 2R 3D' 2L 3L' 2R 2D2 B 2B 2R 2B2 2L 3B2 F2 D' U 2B'
*4. *L2 D' 3D 2F2 2D2 3U 2U 3B 3F' F' 2D2 3B' 3D2 U2 2F2 U2 2F' 3U 2R R 3U' F R 3F2 F D2 3R 3F2 R 2B2 F2 2L' 2R' B2 F2 3D 3L' U' 3L2 2U 2B 2F2 R2 D 3U2 2F' D2 3F 2D2 3D2 3R 2U' 3R' 3D2 2L 3B' R2 3F' 2U U' 2R' 3B 3F' 3U2 B 2F 3L 2R' 2F U 2L' U2 3F2 2R' R2 B 2R 2F 3U 3R2 B2 3R2 2B F2 3U' 3R 2B' 2F2 3U' L 3R2 3F 3L' R' D 2R 3D' 2B' F 2L
*5. *R2 U 3B' F L 2R' 3U2 2B2 3F' 2F' F' R2 3D L 3D L' D 3U' B' 2F 2D 2L' 3R2 F D2 2L2 3F 2F' R 2F2 R U2 3B' F L 3B2 3D2 B' 2B2 3U' 2R' 2F' 2L U L R' 2D 3L2 2B2 D2 2R 2D B' F2 2L2 3F' 3U' F' 3D' 3L' 3D2 2L B' R 3D 2U 2L2 2R2 D2 2L' 3R' B' 3B 3F D' F' R2 2U' 3R U' 2F' 3U 3F2 F' 2R F2 L2 D' 3L2 3B' 2R 3D' R' 3D' F2 R2 3F2 3R2 D' 2B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F' R2 F' R2 F' R U R2
*2. *R' U' R U2 F' U F' U2 R'
*3. *R F' R2 U2 F' U F R2 F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R2 B' L U' R2 B F' D2 R U' R' F' R' U B L' U2 F2 R2 U R' Fw' Uw2
*2. *B' F' U2 D' B2 D B D2 R' F2 R F2 D F2 B U' D' F2 B D' R2 Fw Uw2
*3. *B' R' F B' L2 R B F' D L2 R D' F R' D' L2 F' U' B2 U Fw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *R' Uw Rw Fw Uw' F Uw2 F' R B' U L2 Rw2 Uw2 B' F Uw' L R' Uw' R' F' R' D' U2 Fw' R D' Uw L2 R2 Fw2 D U' B2 U B' Uw2 Rw B'
*2. *R' U' Fw2 F2 L F2 R2 Fw F' L2 Rw' B2 D Fw Uw' F' Uw B Rw R D Rw' R2 F' U2 F L Rw R2 B' Rw' B F2 Rw2 D L2 U2 B' F' L
*3. *L2 B2 Uw' Fw' L D2 F2 R' U' B' F' U2 L D U Rw2 R' B2 R' B R' B R' D U F Rw2 B2 L R Fw U Fw' F2 R D2 U2 F D' R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Rw2 Bw Rw2 B2 R Dw' F2 Rw Fw' F L' Lw2 Dw U2 R' Fw' R' F' Dw U' Lw' Bw U' Fw2 Rw U' Fw' Lw Rw' R Dw' B L' Lw2 R D' L2 Rw Bw2 Lw B2 Rw2 Bw' U Rw R B Dw' Bw2 Dw' Bw' D2 Uw2 Bw' R2 Fw Dw Rw U2 Rw2
*2. *Lw Rw' R B Lw Bw' Lw2 Dw2 B2 Dw2 Fw' F' Lw Rw R' U' Rw2 R2 Uw Rw2 R' Bw2 D Fw' Lw Rw F Dw' B2 Uw2 U2 R B Bw' Rw Fw2 Rw' Dw F Uw' B2 F' L R2 Uw2 B' F2 U B' Dw2 Bw Fw Lw' R B2 U' Lw2 Bw L' R
*3. *L' D Uw2 U Bw D2 R' B2 Fw' R2 B L Bw' Rw' D Lw Rw Fw2 Uw2 B Bw2 L' Lw Bw' L' R F' L' Lw Bw2 L' F' L' Bw2 D' Uw2 Fw Uw2 R2 U R2 U2 B' Fw2 R2 Uw2 R' U L2 Rw2 D' Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw' U' Lw' Rw2 Dw Bw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2B2 3F2 2U' 2R' 2F 2L U2 2L 3R' 2D' F D' B' 2F2 R2 D2 2B2 D2 2B2 3R' F R F' L' 2L 3R2 D' 3U' U' 2F F 3R 2R' R B 3U' B' 3F2 2F 2D' U' 3F 2D' U2 B2 3F' L2 2B R' 2D2 L B' F2 D R' 2B' 3F U R' 2F2 2U2 L2 F2 D' B 2R2 B' 2R B2 D2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *U B2 2B2 2F' 3U 2U2 R2 2B' L D2 2D2 U2 2L 3F D2 2D L2 2L2 2B2 2R2 B2 3U2 2B2 D2 2R D' 2L' U 3B 3D L' 2F' F2 3D 2L2 3L 2R' 3U' 3F2 2D' 3R F' 3D2 2U' U B2 3F' 2L 2B2 U F L' 2U 2F2 2L2 3B D' R' F' 2U2 2R' 3F' 2U' B' U2 B D' R2 3B2 3F2 2F2 3U' U2 3L' 3F R B 3L' 3U U 2L 3D B2 3B' 3F2 2L' 2R' 2U' 2B2 3U2 B' 2D2 2U' U2 L 3R2 U' F 2D' 2R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B2 U' R2 U2 B U F2 D2 U L2 B2 L R2 B2 R2 F D' U2 F' Rw2 Uw
*2. *L2 D R U2 D2 B' L R B D2 U F2 B D2 L B2 F2 R L F2 Rw Uw
*3. *F D' B' D' U' L' F L2 U D F D B F' L2 F' B' L2 F L2 Fw Uw'
*4. *D B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 B2 R2 F L2 F' U2 B' L F2 D2 R' F Rw2 Uw2
*5. *U D2 F2 B L2 U' B F U2 L F' R2 D2 U2 R U2 L2 F R D L' Fw Uw2
*6. *R2 D R2 D' R F2 B2 L D' L D U' L' R B' R U2 R F' Rw Uw'
*7. *D' L2 D L2 B2 D2 U2 R' U' B F2 D' F2 R U' L2 D' L' B2 D' L2 Fw Uw2
*8. *U L' R B R L U' F' D F' D' L D' B F' L2 F D' U' Rw' Uw'
*9. *R' D2 R' F D' B2 F' U' R' B2 R U2 F2 B' L' D2 L2 B2 U' R2 Fw
*10. *F L2 U2 R2 U B' F2 L' R' B' R' B' D' U' R' U2 F' B2 R2 U R Fw' Uw
*11. *U' D F2 R L' B' F2 D2 B' F L' F B D' F D L2 B2 U' F D Fw Uw'
*12. *D2 L' F2 D2 B D' L2 B D L F' R' B2 L2 R B D2 R U' Fw' Uw
*13. *D U R B' R2 U' R B' D U2 F2 D R' D2 U R L' U B' R' F'
*14. *L' U F D2 R' L2 U' D' L U F R' F U D2 F B L' U2 D L Fw' Uw'
*15. *L' F2 B R' B' R L2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 B' D' F B2 L R D' Fw' Uw
*16. *D2 B D U' R2 B' U F U' R B R' U2 F' B U' L B R2 Fw Uw
*17. *U' D' B' L2 U2 R2 B' R' F B U' L F D2 L B R2 U' L2 D U2 Rw Uw
*18. *R' F D2 U F' L' R2 D2 R B' L F' R' F L2 R F' L' F' Rw' Uw'
*19. *B' L2 F2 B2 U B2 L2 F' B' L D' B2 R' F U2 F2 D' L' R2 Fw'
*20. *F D' B' R' L' B2 L B' U2 L2 F' U' F R' L' B' R F2 R2 U' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*21. *F' B' D' F' R2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 L' U2 B L D' U' R D' B D R Fw' Uw'
*22. *F' R2 D' R' D' L' U2 F2 R F' L2 R' B U' L F2 R' D2 F2 L' R2 Fw Uw'
*23. *L' D' B2 L' R2 U' L2 F2 B' L2 F' B R2 D' L2 D F2 R' U' F' U Rw Uw'
*24. *D2 F' B2 L R2 B2 D' F U' B D F U' R2 D' F2 B2 L' R2 Fw' Uw
*25. *L2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 B' R' B' R L2 U' F2 B U' F2 B2 U2 F Rw' Uw
*26. *B U F D U' F2 D2 R' U2 R B' F' U' R2 L2 F L2 R' U2 Rw2 Uw2
*27. *R2 L U D2 R' L F2 U D' R' D B D B2 R2 F D' R2 F' L2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*28. *U2 D L2 R U2 F' D F B2 U2 D' L B' U2 L U D B' U F' Rw' Uw2
*29. *B' U2 B R L' U2 D' B2 R2 F' B2 U B2 F2 R U' D2 L' F' Rw Uw
*30. *B D2 U2 L' F R' F' D2 B2 U F' R' F2 D L' F' D' F2 U Rw Uw2
*31. *U2 R' F B2 L' F' L2 U L' F' D2 B R L' D2 L U2 F R2 Fw Uw
*32. *B L2 R F D' F D U R' B R D' F U2 L' F L' R' D F' D Fw' Uw2
*33. *R' F' L' F' U D2 B D F D' B' U' R L D2 R B' F L2 U' Rw' Uw'
*34. *B U2 R B2 F2 D2 R F D U' R' D2 L2 U L F' U2 R2 L' Fw Uw
*35. *D U B' F R2 D2 U' F' B' R2 D' B R L' U D' R' F' R' Fw' Uw2
*36. *L2 U D2 R2 F U D B F2 U2 R D B R2 U' D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 Rw' Uw'
*37. *B' U B U F' B R2 B D2 R L U B2 R L' U2 D F' B D U Fw Uw
*38. *U' R2 D U' R2 D R2 F2 L B' D F2 B U' F L' F' D2 R' U2 Fw' Uw2
*39. *L2 R' U2 F' R L2 F L2 R' B2 R F U2 F U2 L' R2 U L U' Fw' Uw2
*40. *U2 D2 L R2 U L' B2 R F2 D' B' F' U B2 D B' D B F2 L2 B2
*41. *L F2 D2 U' R2 L2 D2 U' L U' R2 D B2 U F R U2 D L2 F L' Fw Uw'
*42. *U' D2 L' R' B2 R' L' B' U L' U' F U2 D' F2 D' R' U2 D2 L2 B Rw2 Uw2
*43. *B2 F L2 F' L' D F2 U2 R U L2 R D U2 R' B2 F' L U' Rw' Uw2
*44. *R2 B' D B2 L2 B' D U' F D' B' L U2 B U L2 F' B R2 D Fw' Uw
*45. *R2 L' B D' U' R2 D2 U R U F2 B2 L' R F' L' D2 B' R2 L' D
*46. *D L2 D' U R2 L2 D R2 D' B' L2 U2 L' D' R' L F' R' B' Uw
*47. *L U L F L2 R2 F2 R2 F U F B' L U2 R' D L F2 U' L2 D2 Fw Uw2
*48. *B R2 B2 D2 U' F' D2 F D2 B2 R' D B' R2 B L F2 L R B2 R Fw Uw
*49. *L R' B' D' L' F D' U F' B2 D' L F' B R F' R' B L' U' L2 Uw
*50. *B2 L2 D U L' U' L D L2 D B R D R2 B2 L' F U' F2 L' F2 Rw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 R B2 R2 D U' F' D B L D U' B2 U2
*2. *D2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 L B U' F' L R' B R D' R' U
*3. *F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 D' B2 L U' L2 F U L2 U' F2 L U'
*4. *F2 L2 B R D B' R' L D' F2 R2 F2 L F2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2
*5. *R2 B2 F D2 U2 L2 B2 F D2 F R2 D L' F2 U2 B L B' R' U L2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F' D2 R' L2 U F' R D F D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 D'
*2. *B2 F' D2 F D2 L2 D2 B L' U' L' D2 R' B2 U' F2 D'
*3. *F' R2 L2 F' U D2 R F2 L' D2 F R2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 B
*4. *B' D R B' U' R2 F2 U' R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 L2 F' U2 F D2
*5. *D U L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F' L' F L2 B F R U' L2 F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F' B D R' U' L D F R' F' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D' R2 F2 R2
*2. *U2 F' R2 U' F' U L' U' L' D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 B U2 F L2
*3. *U2 R2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 B U L2 B' L2 R' B2 U L2 B
*4. *D U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L' D' U' B' U' L2 B' U2 F R
*5. *B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 R2 F' L U F' U2 R2 F2 U F' L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D2 L2 F' R' F B R D2 R L2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R' F2 U R2 U R2 F' R' F2
*3. *F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D R2 D F U L F2 D2 R U F2 D L
*4. *U' L B2 F D B Fw' F' D F' Uw U' L2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 B' L2 Fw2 D2 R' F2 Rw Fw' L2 B Fw' U2 L2 R F' Uw2 F Uw2 B' F2 R' B' F

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R' F2 R F U F U' R F
*3. *F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 D L' R' F U R2 D' B' L2 U L'
*4. *Fw U' Fw' L R' Uw2 B Uw B2 L B' Fw Uw2 F' U2 F D U2 Fw2 Rw B' Rw2 Fw F2 D Uw2 R2 U2 Rw' U2 F' Uw2 Rw U' Fw' F L' B L2 B
*5. *D' Uw U' Lw2 Bw Lw' Rw2 Uw Lw' F' L2 Dw2 B L' Rw' Dw2 U2 Bw Lw' Bw' Fw F2 Rw Uw' L F2 L R D2 Lw2 R D' L2 Lw' D2 R2 B2 L R' B2 Lw Rw U Lw' R' D Dw' R2 Dw F' L' B2 L Dw R2 D U Lw B F2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U F' R2 F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U'
*3. *B2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U R2 B R F' L' D' U2 L F2 D R
*4. *R' B R D2 Fw' R2 D L2 F Rw' R2 Fw D U2 F Rw D' L' Uw Fw2 R2 B2 Rw Fw2 F U F U Fw2 D' Uw' U' B2 U2 L Rw' U' Fw Uw U
*5. *U' Fw' D' Uw L R2 D2 Bw' Fw Rw2 D Lw2 Fw2 F2 D R' F' Dw2 Lw F Dw' Rw' B Dw' U' Lw' B F' R D Lw2 Dw Uw' Fw' Dw' U2 Bw' L' F L' D' Lw' Rw' U2 Fw' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw U' R U Rw2 Dw Uw L2 R Uw2 U' Fw
*6. *2D F 2L2 2F2 3U2 U 2R D' L' 3U' U R' 3F' L 2L2 2D B' 2L 2R' F U2 B L' 2L R' 3U2 2R2 2D' B' 2F2 L2 D' L' 3F L' 3F2 2F' 3U F2 2U' B 3R2 B' L' 3R2 2R' R B' R2 U2 L2 3U2 3R' 3U 2U' 2L' B2 F' 2D2 2L 3R 2B' 3R B 2B 2F2 F 3U2 F' 2L

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U F2 R F U F R' U2 R
*3. *B' D2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 B U2 B L2 U' L2 R U' R' B R F L' D2
*4. *L' U L' D2 R F Rw' R' Fw2 Uw B' Fw2 R Uw' Rw' Uw B2 L2 Fw2 R2 Uw' B L' Rw2 Fw F2 L Rw D' Rw' Uw2 U' F D' B Uw' L2 Uw U F'
*5. *B2 Bw Uw Fw2 Rw' Bw Uw' Lw2 R2 Dw' B Bw Uw U2 Bw' Uw U2 R2 B Uw U Fw2 L F Lw' U2 B Fw F Dw F2 Uw' Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw B2 Dw2 U2 F U B Bw' Fw2 Lw2 R2 D Lw' Fw U2 B' Lw2 Fw' L' Rw R B' Fw2 R2 B
*6. *L2 2R2 D' F 2L2 2R2 B2 D B' U' F 2D 2U 2R' D' R2 D 2B' 3R2 D 2U' L2 2L R D2 2F' F' L' 3R' 2R R2 B' D' 3R2 R' D' 2L2 3R B 3F' 2F2 U 2B2 L2 2L' R2 2U' 2R' B' F' L' 2U2 2B 3F2 F 3U' B' 2B 2L' 3R U2 2L' 3R2 2R' B' 2L D' 2F' F L2
*7. *2L2 B' 3L2 3U L2 2B' 3B 2R' 2U2 3F L' 3D' 3R F 3R2 2R' 3D' B' 2B 2L 3U U L 3R2 U 2F2 F2 2D' 2B 2D2 2R' B L2 U 3L2 D' F D 3L2 2R' D2 2L2 3R2 2U2 3R2 2B2 3R2 2B 2D' L 2R 2B' 3L' R 3B' 3F' 3U' 3L 3R' F2 D2 3L2 D' 3B2 D' 2D 3D2 2U B 2F2 3L2 R2 2D2 2L 3R R' 3F2 2F2 D 2U B2 3B' F 2R 2F' 2L2 2D' B2 3F2 L' 3B F 2D 3D 3R R2 3B R2 U' 2F

*Clock
1. *UR2- DR3+ DL5- UL4- U2- R6+ D5+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R3+ D0+ L2- ALL1+ DR DL
*2. *UR3- DR4+ DL2+ UL0+ U0+ R5+ D1- L4+ ALL3- y2 U2+ R4- D1+ L5+ ALL3+ DR DL
*3. *UR3- DR3- DL3- UL4- U3- R0+ D1- L1+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R0+ D6+ L3+ ALL4- DL UL
*4. *UR1+ DR1+ DL3- UL6+ U1+ R3- D2+ L3- ALL6+ y2 U4+ R1+ D0+ L0+ ALL2+ DL
*5. *UR4+ DR0+ DL2- UL4+ U4- R6+ D5- L0+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R5- D2+ L4- ALL5+ UR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U R B L U R U' R r u'
*2. *L' U' L' B R U R' r b
*3. *U R L B' U' B' R' L l r' b'
*4. *U' R' B' L' U B' L U' r u
*5. *R' L' B' U L B' U l r u'

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 1)
*2. *(3, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, 2) / (0, -4)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-2, -2)

*Skewb
1. *B' U R L' R B' R' B' L' B' U'
*2. *B' U' R U' R L' U L R B' U'
*3. *L B' R B U B R L' U B' U'
*4. *R U' L' U' R U' B R L' B' U'
*5. *U L' U B' L R' U B' R B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *F' U2 R2 F U F2 R2 U2 F'
*3. *L D2 F U2 F' U' L2 U F' L D2 L2 B2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L2
*4. *R D U2 R B2 U Fw2 L2 R' D' B U2 Fw2 Rw' F' R F R2 Uw' F' Uw' Rw D Uw2 R Fw' Rw' U' L B D2 Uw F D U' L' Rw2 Fw' D2 F'
*5. *D B L2 Uw2 Rw Uw L' Rw2 B D B2 Fw' Uw L F2 Uw' B' Dw' Bw' Uw L2 Bw2 Fw Rw' Dw2 B2 L2 B Fw2 F' D' U2 B2 Uw2 R2 Dw' R' Uw' U2 R2 Dw R2 Dw U2 R2 Dw' B2 Rw' Dw' Bw' Dw U Rw' Dw Bw' Rw2 Dw' U' Lw2 R2
*OH. *U2 L' B' U2 R B R L D' B L2 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F2
*Clock. *UR4- DR5- DL3+ UL1- U4+ R2- D2- L5+ ALL2- y2 U3+ R2+ D5+ L3+ ALL1- UR UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U' R' B' U L R U l' r b'
*Skewb. *U' R' L' U' B U' B R U' B' U'
*Square-1. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (6, 3) / (0, 6) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (3, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -4) / (0, 4)


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 12, 2017)

*3x3x3*: 30.43, 34.02, (DNF), (26.31), 27.34 = *30.60
Megaminx*: 3:03.64, (4:17.75), 3:02.47, 3:06.98, (2:56.83) = *3:04.36
6x6x6*: 4:53.66, 4:59.55, (5:44.30), 5:39.82, (4:38.09) = *5:11.01 *PB single and Ao5. I think this CB G6 M is better than it feels.
*5x5x5*: (3:23.15), (2:45.90), 2:59.82, 2:49.46, 3:14.98 = *3:01.42
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:13.82*; 8.66, 29.40, 1:35.76
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:21.07*; 9.95, 30.92, 1:44.09, 2:56.09
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *12:01.08*; 10.08, 39.17, 1:54.47, 3:04.32, 6:13.03 Easily a minute faster if I don't mess up 6x6 parity.
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *20:26.14*; 9.04, 44.49, 1:58.37, 3:03.04, 5:38.15, 8:53.01
*7x7x7*: (8:54.24), 8:43.96, (7:47.85), 8:47.54, 8:16.96 = *8:36.15* PB single.
*4x4x4*: (1:26.08), 1:42.38, 1:42.62, (3:26.86), 1:41.65+ = *1:42.22* Ouch!
*3x3x3 FMC*: *42 moves*


Spoiler: FMC Solution



D F2 D2 F' U' F' R F U 2x2x2 9 moves
B' U ' R2 D R 2x2x3 5 moves
D' B D' B D2 B' F2L-1 6 moves
D' B' D2 B D' B R' B' R2 F2L 9 moves
F' D' F D F' R' F D F' D' F' R F R' D OLL cancels into PLL 13 moves
Complete solution: D F2 D2 F' U' F' R F U B' U ' R2 D R D' B D' B D2 B' D' B' D2 B D' B R' B' R2 F D F' R' F D F' D' F' R F R' D


----------



## xbrandationx (Sep 12, 2017)

*3x3x3*: 19.83, 18.62, (19.98), 19.35, (18.27) = *19.27
*
Very happy with this!


----------



## OJ Cubing (Sep 13, 2017)

3x3: (14.28), 12.32, 13.24, 12.61, (11.93) = 12.72
//wow really good for me – I think the 11 was a CN PB as well!
6x6: (5:44.45), (5:05.86), 5:13.42, 5:23.50, 5:25.13 = 5:20.68
7x7: (7:40.05), 7:54.49, (8:38.96), 8:11.69, 7:45.48 = 7:57.22

2BLD: *19.96*, DNF, DNF
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF //Lol I try too hard
mBLD: 13/14 54:14.41 //Recalled SL as LS

Mini Guildford: 9:30.37

Clock: 17.34, 20.48, (24.89), (14.20 PB), 22.31 = 20.04 //Damn so close to sub-20


----------



## DuLe (Sep 14, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *29*



Spoiler: Solution



*D2 U R F U2 F' R D2 F' D' B R2 B2 D B2 U B' D' B U' B2 D2 B2 R F R' B' R D2*

N: D2 U R F U2 // 2x2x2
N: F' R D2 F' (P: _F_) // 2x2x3
N: D' B R2 B' // F2L-1
I: _F_ D2 F' R' B' D2 B D B' D' _B_ // -4C
Skeleton:
D2 U R F U2 F' R D2 F' D' B R2 B2 D B ** _D'_ B' D2 B _R_ * _F_ D2
* _R' B_ R F R' B' R _F' _ // 1C
** _B_ U B' D' B U' _B' D_ // 3C


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 14, 2017)

MBLD: 35/46 1:00:00 // actually 37/46 in 1:01:08


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Sep 14, 2017)

3x3: 24.36, (19.84), 22.56, (26.47), 23.45 = 23.46
3x3OH: 1:00.51, (1:18.02), (57.35), 57.99, 57.99 = 58.83 (pb!ao5 irst sub 1 min)


----------



## muchacho (Sep 14, 2017)

*3x3*: (15.62), 15.75, 16.61, 16.66, (20.80) = *16.34*


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 15, 2017)

*3x3x3
5:* 00:15.44 x
*4:* 00:12.62 x
*3:* 00:16.42 x
*2:* 00:15.42 x
*1:* 00:15.90 x
average: 0:15.59 (also known as horrendous)


----------



## Branflakeftw (Sep 15, 2017)

*3x3: 15.75 *= (19.40) (13.70) 16.45 16.41 14.40


----------



## WLCuber (Sep 16, 2017)

3x3: (27.32), 25.35, 25.98, (26.10), 20.61= 25.81
My lookahead was completely broken during this average up until the last solve.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 16, 2017)

*Pyraminx: *4.36, (5.20), 4.18, (3.88), 4.85* = 4.46*


----------



## BMLCuber7 (Sep 17, 2017)

2x2: (3.27), (6.35), 5.00. 4.04. 4.42 = 4.49
3x3: (10.84), 9.30, (7.39), 8.01, 10.19 = 9.17
4x4: (1:16.72), 1:11.00, 1:08.14, 1:08.44, (56.65) = 1:09.19
3x3 One Handed: 26.97, (28.78), 21.31, (20.73) 23.13 = 23.80
2+3+4 Relay: 1:10.18
Pyraminx: 6.79, 8.03, (11.00), (5.70), 7.08 = 7.30
Skewb:7.86, (10.38), (6.74), 8.39, 8.59 = 8.28
3x3 Match the Scramble: (DNF), 3:31.79, 2:33.27, 2:31.81, (1:42.28) = 2:52.29


----------



## okayama (Sep 18, 2017)

*FMC*: 27 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 L2 F' R' F B R D2 R L2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2
Solution: U R F U2 F D B' D' F D B R' F2 R2 D F U2 F' D' F U2 D' F' R2 D' F' R'

Pre-scramble: F' R'

2x2x2 block: U R F U2
2x2x3 block: F2 * D R' F2
Orient edges: R2 + F D' F'
All but 5 corners: R2 D'
Correction: F' R'

Insert at *: F' D B' D' F D B D'
Insert at +: D F U2 F' D' F U2 F'


----------



## Alea (Sep 18, 2017)

*2x2:* 8.17, (6.04), 7.20, 6.76, (9.32)=>* 7.38
3x3:* (19.22), 20.37, (24.26), 19.23, 20.08=>*19.90
4x4:* 1:22.58, (1:32.82), 1:23.73, 1:16.27, (1:09.43)=> *1:20.87
5x5:* (2:26.29), 2:15.86, (1:56.23), 2:22.49, 2:13.31=> *2:17.22
6x6:* 4:42.76, 4:49.21, (4:25.74), (4:50.47), 4:44.95=> *4:45.65
7x7:* 6:30.71, (6:21.45), 6:44.21, 6:26.20, (6:46.72)=> *6:33.71
Kilo:* (1:41.13), 1:30.23, 1:09.73, 1:05.62, (53.74)=> *1:15.20*


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 18, 2017)

*2x2: *(13.67) 10.34 10.30 (8.06) 13.34 = *11.33*


----------



## Fred Lang (Sep 18, 2017)

*3x3: *(16.00), 13.37, 13.14, (12.72), 14.76 = *13.76*


----------



## sqAree (Sep 19, 2017)

*3x3:* (17.56), 16.32, 16.27, 15.12, (14.51) = *15.90
4x4:* (1:11.68), (58.00), 1:05.20, 1:05.11, 1:06.08 =* 1:05.46
OH:* (26.59), 24.32, 23.34, (17.90), 26.40 = *24.69*
*Pyra:* 8.75, (7.28), 8.28, (10.73), 7.91 = *8.31*
*SQ-1:* 55.21, 52.24, 41.36, (1:38.62), (40.09) = *49.60
Skewb:* (15.62), 22.00, 21.31, (23.90), 15.70 = *19.67*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 19, 2017)

Results for week 37: congratulations to YouCubimg, Christopher and cuberkid

*2x2x2*(44)

 2.23 Isaac Lai
 2.29 applezfall
 2.45 turtwig
 2.73 YouCubimg
 2.99 Competition Cuber
 3.19 cuberkid10
 3.23 FastCubeMaster
 3.44 jaysammey777
 3.69 pantu2000
 3.73 DGCubes
 3.89 big_moe5
 4.19 Christopher_Cabrera
 4.26 Michael DeLaRosa
 4.49 BMLCuber7
 4.52 Jonsa87
 4.64 MartinN13
 4.65 typeman5
 4.69 teboecubes
 4.83 speedcuber71
 5.06 CyanSandwich
 5.24 Poketube6681
 5.38 T1_M0
 5.70 Bogdan
 5.75 LegendaryMJS
 5.87 blindsighted
 6.14 ErikCR
 6.14 tigermaxi
 6.30 GarethBert11
 6.71 Thrasher989
 6.90 Aerospry
 7.00 h2f
 7.07 Bubbagrub
 7.14 Moonwink Cuber
 7.37 YoAkshYo
 7.38 Alea
 7.43 TipsterTrickster
 7.79 theos
 8.67 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.88 Mike Hughey
 10.73 YY
 11.33 FireCuber
 11.60 Jacck
 21.46 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jasper
*3x3x3 *(55)

 9.10 speedcuber71
 9.17 BMLCuber7
 9.17 cuberkid10
 9.75 Isaac Lai
 10.32 jaysammey777
 10.47 pantu2000
 10.62 Competition Cuber
 10.72 turtwig
 11.54 DGCubes
 11.57 typeman5
 11.71 Michael DeLaRosa
 11.91 YouCubimg
 12.68 Keroma12
 12.72 OJ Cubing
 13.39 YoAkshYo
 13.76 Fred Lang
 13.84 Christopher_Cabrera
 14.25 YY
 14.44 CyanSandwich
 15.44 Jonsa87
 15.59 cuber314159
 15.75 Branflakeftw
 15.82 LegendaryMJS
 15.90 sqAree
 16.03 applezfall
 16.19 blindsighted
 16.34 muchacho
 16.36 T1_M0
 16.48 Agguzi
 16.63 GarethBert11
 16.89 big_moe5
 16.92 Poketube6681
 17.20 Aerospry
 17.27 Bogdan
 17.37 h2f
 17.99 Moonwink Cuber
 18.55 tigermaxi
 19.14 teboecubes
 19.27 xbrandationx
 19.28 ErikCR
 19.89 Alea
 19.90 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.86 Thrasher989
 22.67 Mike Hughey
 23.46 Aaditya Sikder
 24.47 TipsterTrickster
 24.90 a3533
 25.81 WLCuber
 27.84 MartinN13
 27.97 theos
 30.32 Jacck
 30.60 One Wheel
 30.75 RyuKagamine
 37.70 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jasper
*4x4x4*(37)

 32.09 cuberkid10
 37.57 Isaac Lai
 39.49 jaysammey777
 42.69 Michael DeLaRosa
 44.13 pantu2000
 44.62 speedcuber71
 46.28 DGCubes
 50.99 Competition Cuber
 51.03 Christopher_Cabrera
 53.92 YouCubimg
 56.50 YY
 56.70 Jonsa87
 1:01.08 typeman5
 1:02.89 GarethBert11
 1:03.82 LegendaryMJS
 1:04.53 CyanSandwich
 1:05.46 sqAree
 1:06.57 big_moe5
 1:09.19 BMLCuber7
 1:09.30 applezfall
 1:09.52 h2f
 1:13.52 T1_M0
 1:16.34 Bogdan
 1:20.86 Alea
 1:22.43 Aerospry
 1:29.35 TipsterTrickster
 1:29.78 tigermaxi
 1:32.65 RyuKagamine
 1:33.76 Poketube6681
 1:40.11 Mike Hughey
 1:42.22 One Wheel
 1:42.83 ErikCR
 1:49.77 theos
 1:57.88 Jacck
 2:13.13 MatsBergsten
 DNF blindsighted
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
*5x5x5*(26)

 1:11.69 cuberkid10
 1:16.51 Isaac Lai
 1:24.18 DGCubes
 1:24.56 speedcuber71
 1:27.70 pantu2000
 1:33.45 YouCubimg
 1:37.50 Keroma12
 1:39.63 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:40.54 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:52.05 CyanSandwich
 1:55.73 Competition Cuber
 2:13.18 blindsighted
 2:17.22 Alea
 2:27.74 Bogdan
 2:43.31 Mike Hughey
 2:44.79 big_moe5
 2:58.17 applezfall
 2:58.82 Aerospry
 3:01.42 One Wheel
 3:04.95 h2f
 3:16.35 Jacck
 3:19.67 TipsterTrickster
 3:35.18 theos
 3:49.26 MatsBergsten
 5:11.22 tigermaxi
 DNF ErikCR
*6x6x6*(15)

 2:48.83 cuberkid10
 3:00.13 YouCubimg
 3:27.96 DGCubes
 3:28.95 Christopher_Cabrera
 4:01.06 CyanSandwich
 4:35.26 Competition Cuber
 4:45.64 Alea
 5:11.01 One Wheel
 5:20.68 OJ Cubing
 6:07.78 h2f
 6:26.30 big_moe5
 7:03.19 MatsBergsten
 7:23.27 TipsterTrickster
 DNF blindsighted
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(13)

 4:12.46 YouCubimg
 5:20.64 CyanSandwich
 5:21.15 Christopher_Cabrera
 6:33.71 Alea
 7:46.25 Mike Hughey
 7:57.22 OJ Cubing
 8:09.37 Bogdan
 8:36.15 One Wheel
10:00.29 Aerospry
11:35.45 MatsBergsten
 DNF blindsighted
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3 one handed*(34)

 16.68 pantu2000
 17.27 Isaac Lai
 18.00 YoAkshYo
 18.77 turtwig
 19.55 typeman5
 19.94 cuberkid10
 20.57 YouCubimg
 21.47 Michael DeLaRosa
 21.82 speedcuber71
 23.62 Christopher_Cabrera
 23.80 BMLCuber7
 24.39 YY
 24.69 sqAree
 26.52 DGCubes
 27.46 Competition Cuber
 27.49 Keroma12
 30.65 big_moe5
 32.86 applezfall
 33.05 Jonsa87
 33.61 LegendaryMJS
 33.71 Aerospry
 34.27 Bogdan
 35.10 blindsighted
 38.95 CyanSandwich
 42.06 h2f
 42.65 tigermaxi
 42.91 Poketube6681
 44.85 RyuKagamine
 46.53 teboecubes
 47.16 GarethBert11
 48.89 Mike Hughey
 50.86 TipsterTrickster
 58.83 Aaditya Sikder
 1:10.08 Jacck
*3x3 with feet*(12)

 1:02.02 YouCubimg
 1:09.56 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:13.59 CyanSandwich
 1:16.82 cuberkid10
 1:45.45 T1_M0
 1:51.99 YY
 2:19.06 RyuKagamine
 2:46.77 applezfall
 4:03.21 MartinN13
 5:39.74 tigermaxi
 5:50.44 blindsighted
 DNF big_moe5
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(26)

 7.37 turtwig
 8.26 Isaac Lai
 8.75 applezfall
 12.92 CyanSandwich
 13.73 jaysammey777
 14.68 YouCubimg
 14.74 YY
 16.38 blindsighted
 19.05 h2f
 19.53 Christopher_Cabrera
 19.96 OJ Cubing
 21.06 T1_M0
 25.61 DGCubes
 26.22 MatsBergsten
 27.86 speedcuber71
 29.59 Deri Nata Wijaya
 29.76 cuberkid10
 31.76 Mike Hughey
 44.08 Jonsa87
 49.33 YoAkshYo
 50.35 GarethBert11
 58.55 Bogdan
 59.46 Jacck
 1:38.89 tigermaxi
 1:51.31 ErikCR
 DNF MartinN13
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(22)

 27.40 YY
 33.92 CyanSandwich
 43.52 speedcuber71
 51.54 blindsighted
 1:01.38 YouCubimg
 1:07.15 T1_M0
 1:12.94 h2f
 1:14.52 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:23.29 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:28.36 YoAkshYo
 1:28.85 Mike Hughey
 1:30.70 jaysammey777
 1:32.14 turtwig
 1:35.08 MatsBergsten
 1:50.64 DGCubes
 2:01.53 Jonsa87
 2:49.34 Jacck
 3:26.49 GarethBert11
 3:40.38 Bogdan
 8:32.71 applezfall
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF OJ Cubing
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 2:52.26 CyanSandwich
 3:06.53 YY
 5:04.37 MatsBergsten
 7:05.78 Mike Hughey
 9:07.62 Jacck
18:44.03 Jonsa87
 DNF YouCubimg
 DNF blindsighted
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

 7:37.64 YY
13:51.39 MatsBergsten
17:47.82 Jacck
 DNF blindsighted
 DNF h2f
 DNF CyanSandwich
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

 DNF blindsighted
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF blindsighted
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

35/46 (60:00)  the super cuber
13/14 (54:14)  OJ Cubing
13/15 (52:09)  Deri Nata Wijaya
6/6 (25:20)  MatsBergsten
8/11 (51:19)  YouCubimg
7/11 (18:00)  CyanSandwich
2/2 ( 7:32)  h2f
 DNF blindsighted
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Match the scramble*(15)

 55.53 T1_M0
 58.91 YY
 1:00.86 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:10.95 Isaac Lai
 1:14.50 YouCubimg
 1:23.63 Bogdan
 1:23.73 Mike Hughey
 1:32.72 speedcuber71
 1:53.15 MatsBergsten
 2:06.42 Jacck
 2:52.29 BMLCuber7
 3:07.77 tigermaxi
 DNF blindsighted
 DNF ErikCR
 DNF teboecubes
*2-3-4 Relay*(31)

 45.52 cuberkid10
 57.76 Isaac Lai
 59.14 pantu2000
 1:01.02 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:02.39 speedcuber71
 1:05.52 DGCubes
 1:05.57 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:06.49 Competition Cuber
 1:10.18 BMLCuber7
 1:10.29 YouCubimg
 1:15.37 GarethBert11
 1:21.16 YY
 1:25.57 LegendaryMJS
 1:25.80 CyanSandwich
 1:36.26 applezfall
 1:48.11 Aerospry
 1:52.02 Bogdan
 1:55.38 h2f
 1:56.96 Poketube6681
 1:58.36 big_moe5
 1:58.56 ErikCR
 2:01.12 teboecubes
 2:03.71 TipsterTrickster
 2:04.69 tigermaxi
 2:13.82 One Wheel
 2:18.47 Mike Hughey
 2:22.08 Thrasher989
 2:22.56 theos
 2:41.06 Jacck
 3:31.68 MatsBergsten
 DNF blindsighted
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(23)

 2:03.91 cuberkid10
 2:13.76 Isaac Lai
 2:46.40 Michael DeLaRosa
 2:54.37 YouCubimg
 2:57.07 Christopher_Cabrera
 2:57.63 DGCubes
 3:05.60 Competition Cuber
 3:07.66 CyanSandwich
 3:26.41 YY
 4:19.88 applezfall
 4:24.58 big_moe5
 4:26.34 Bogdan
 4:42.67 Mike Hughey
 4:50.28 h2f
 4:54.33 Aerospry
 5:01.37 teboecubes
 5:21.07 One Wheel
 5:33.03 TipsterTrickster
 6:42.98 MatsBergsten
 7:13.29 tigermaxi
 DNF blindsighted
 DNF theos
 DNF Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(12)

 5:54.80 YouCubimg
 6:20.57 DGCubes
 6:56.33 Christopher_Cabrera
 7:29.45 CyanSandwich
 7:39.66 Competition Cuber
 9:24.89 YY
 9:25.70 big_moe5
11:52.72 Jacck
12:01.08 One Wheel
14:35.31 TipsterTrickster
18:28.10 MatsBergsten
 DNF blindsighted
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(9)

10:40.01 YouCubimg
11:06.43 DGCubes
12:34.27 Christopher_Cabrera
13:08.83 CyanSandwich
20:26.14 One Wheel
21:15.25 Jacck
22:23.41 TipsterTrickster
28:06.52 MatsBergsten
 DNF blindsighted
*MiniGuildford*(10)

 4:05.95 cuberkid10
 5:04.73 YouCubimg
 6:17.39 Christopher_Cabrera
 7:23.76 YY
 9:24.41 big_moe5
 9:30.37 OJ Cubing
11:53.44 RyuKagamine
14:44.75 ErikCR
15:32.83 Jacck
 DNF blindsighted
*Kilominx*(9)

 32.26 YouCubimg
 33.78 DGCubes
 36.82 Christopher_Cabrera
 44.50 Jonsa87
 1:05.05 big_moe5
 1:15.19 Alea
 1:39.01 Mike Hughey
 1:55.24 tigermaxi
 DNF blindsighted
*Skewb*(32)

 3.87 Isaac Lai
 4.91 Competition Cuber
 5.15 YouCubimg
 5.43 Jonsa87
 5.59 DGCubes
 5.81 cuberkid10
 6.40 MartinN13
 6.76 Christopher_Cabrera
 6.88 applezfall
 7.04 big_moe5
 7.42 speedcuber71
 8.28 YY
 8.28 BMLCuber7
 8.70 Bubbagrub
 9.39 GarethBert11
 10.66 teboecubes
 10.77 Bogdan
 10.82 tigermaxi
 11.41 Aerospry
 11.66 h2f
 12.14 Poketube6681
 12.94 CyanSandwich
 13.04 Michael DeLaRosa
 13.61 typeman5
 14.51 TipsterTrickster
 17.39 theos
 19.67 sqAree
 22.40 MatsBergsten
 23.99 ErikCR
 25.18 Mike Hughey
 25.83 Jacck
 DNF blindsighted
*Clock*(16)

 7.81 YouCubimg
 10.63 cuberkid10
 12.05 Jonsa87
 12.19 MartinN13
 13.69 Christopher_Cabrera
 14.65 DGCubes
 15.43 RyuKagamine
 18.78 big_moe5
 18.87 Michael DeLaRosa
 20.04 OJ Cubing
 22.25 ErikCR
 23.31 blindsighted
 23.48 YY
 26.40 Mike Hughey
 26.44 Jacck
 33.47 T1_M0
*Pyraminx*(33)

 3.24 DGCubes
 4.06 Isaac Lai
 4.32 applezfall
 4.46 CornerCutter
 4.53 Competition Cuber
 4.81 Christopher_Cabrera
 4.84 YouCubimg
 4.87 T1_M0
 5.40 pantu2000
 5.46 cuberkid10
 6.56 MartinN13
 7.30 BMLCuber7
 7.30 Jonsa87
 8.17 GarethBert11
 8.31 sqAree
 9.20 Michael DeLaRosa
 9.56 Aerospry
 9.60 big_moe5
 10.06 CyanSandwich
 10.61 teboecubes
 10.82 Moonwink Cuber
 11.41 LegendaryMJS
 11.96 Thrasher989
 12.15 blindsighted
 12.65 typeman5
 12.78 tigermaxi
 12.96 YY
 13.20 TipsterTrickster
 14.74 Poketube6681
 16.84 h2f
 17.99 Jacck
 23.80 Mike Hughey
 45.59 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(17)

 52.75 Isaac Lai
 1:04.97 cuberkid10
 1:16.93 YouCubimg
 1:19.62 Jonsa87
 1:21.30 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:56.79 YY
 2:08.22 big_moe5
 2:30.90 CyanSandwich
 2:38.48 Bogdan
 2:58.28 tigermaxi
 3:04.36 One Wheel
 3:45.72 TipsterTrickster
 3:48.48 Mike Hughey
 4:18.28 Jacck
 DNF blindsighted
 DNF applezfall
 DNF teboecubes
*Square-1*(26)

 11.90 YouCubimg
 12.32 Isaac Lai
 12.85 speedcuber71
 13.66 DGCubes
 14.47 cuberkid10
 18.18 turtwig
 18.92 Jonsa87
 19.24 Competition Cuber
 24.01 Christopher_Cabrera
 28.15 YY
 28.97 applezfall
 31.40 Bubbagrub
 32.51 big_moe5
 35.09 Mike Hughey
 41.15 h2f
 46.75 Bogdan
 48.05 ErikCR
 49.60 sqAree
 50.70 TipsterTrickster
 55.21 Poketube6681
 57.40 MartinN13
 58.63 Michael DeLaRosa
 59.42 Aerospry
 1:03.33 RyuKagamine
 1:07.09 blindsighted
 1:29.31 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

27 okayama
28 Bogdan
29 CyanSandwich
29 DuLe
30 Mike Hughey
33 Christopher_Cabrera
33 DGCubes
33 h2f
39 Jacck
42 One Wheel
49 blindsighted
52 tigermaxi
DNF  theos

*Contest results*

565 YouCubimg
498 Christopher_Cabrera
455 cuberkid10
446 DGCubes
428 Isaac Lai
426 CyanSandwich
365 YY
333 Competition Cuber
317 speedcuber71
305 applezfall
295 blindsighted
285 big_moe5
284 Jonsa87
278 Michael DeLaRosa
262 h2f
259 Bogdan
251 pantu2000
244 Mike Hughey
221 BMLCuber7
214 MatsBergsten
204 turtwig
196 Jacck
191 T1_M0
178 jaysammey777
176 Aerospry
173 GarethBert11
172 tigermaxi
163 typeman5
154 OJ Cubing
140 LegendaryMJS
140 TipsterTrickster
130 MartinN13
127 sqAree
127 teboecubes
126 YoAkshYo
124 Poketube6681
120 One Wheel
115 ErikCR
105 Alea
100 Deri Nata Wijaya
94 Keroma12
68 RyuKagamine
66 theos
57 Moonwink Cuber
54 Bubbagrub
54 Thrasher989
43 Fred Lang
40 FastCubeMaster
38 cuber314159
37 the super cuber
37 Branflakeftw
32 muchacho
32 CornerCutter
30 Agguzi
23 okayama
21 DuLe
20 xbrandationx
20 Aaditya Sikder
12 a3533
11 WLCuber
7 Jasper
6 FireCuber


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 19, 2017)

Georgia on top again!


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 19, 2017)

17 DNFs? I'm guessing @Blindsighted must be attempting most of the speedsolve events blindfolded?


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 19, 2017)

WOOO we made it

i think 565 may be my best in any weekly comp


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 19, 2017)

Lesson learnt: do not leave the weekly comp till the last two days


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Sep 19, 2017)

Why did nobody tell me ga was storming this week.

Legit we should pick a week to ALL storm the weeklies


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 19, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> WOOO we made it
> 
> i think 565 may be my best in any weekly comp


Why do you spell the name differently at the comp site? Just wondering?
Perhaps just a mishap?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 19, 2017)

Gift card time! (Ooops I just wrote gift car time, a little mishap )
Anyway, 62 competitors, 100/62 hmmm that's to hard math to calculate at this time.

I just spin the wheel and look, its turning and turning and...
... stopping at 23!

The lucky winner this week is T1_M0 (again, 10 weeks ago he also won).
But he needs many cubes now, at least 20 for Multi .

Congratulations!


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 19, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Why do you spell the name differently at the comp site? Just wondering?
> Perhaps just a mishap?


yeah, I mistyped but I didn't try to change it because I thought it would be obvious what was meant


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 20, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> yeah, I mistyped but I didn't try to change it because I thought it would be obvious what was meant


As long as you don't enter results at both places. If you do you'll be a split personality .


----------

